# Which Camera?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm getting married on 31st July    & as a honeymoon we're off to Kenya for 2 weeks of (mostly) blobbing on the beach or by the hotel pool 

However we've also booked a 2 day safari (you can't go to Africa & not go on safari can you?) in the East Tsavo national park. I have no less that 3 digital camera's however one is ancient & the other two are point & shoot compact jobbies. I dare say I'll end up taking one of these with me but I'd also like to take something bigger/better with the ability to take in the wide open spaces & also capable of zooming in onto that Leopard lounging in the tree 300 metres away or that Rhino hidden behind the bush 500 meters away etc etc etc etc!

I don't have millions to spend (Â£100 - Â£200) as I've already spent up on the wedding & holiday! I'm not bothered about it being brand new or the latest model. Just something that's good, reliable & capable of taking some good shots of something (static or moving) that's likely to be some distance away. Any help gratefully appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm getting married on 31st July    & as a honeymoon we're off to Kenya for 2 weeks of (mostly) blobbing on the beach or by the hotel pool
> 
> However we've also booked a 2 day safari (you can't go to Africa & not go on safari can you?) in the East Tsavo national park. I have no less that 3 digital camera's however one is ancient & the other two are point & shoot compact jobbies. I dare say I'll end up taking one of these with me but I'd also like to take something bigger/better with the ability to take in the wide open spaces & also capable of zooming in onto that Leopard lounging in the tree 300 metres away or that Rhino hidden behind the bush 500 meters away etc etc etc etc!
> 
> I don't have millions to spend (Â£100 - Â£200) as I've already spent up on the wedding & holiday! I'm not bothered about it being brand new or the latest model. Just something that's good, reliable & capable of taking some good shots of something (static or moving) that's likely to be some distance away. Any help gratefully appreciated :thumbup:


I've got one of the panasonic 'super zoom' or 'bridge' cameras - the Lumix tz38 ... i got it for Â£294 new with case and 4gb SD card (and that was 6 monthsish ago when the tz38 was new). They're easy to use but the quality of shot, esp at the upper zoom levels (18x) is very good; not at the DSLR levels i imagine but then not at that price level either!


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you concidered hireing a DSLR from a local camera shop as this could save you spending out on a new camera, just a thought.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The guys who take you on safari are quite wily - you may be closer to the action than you imagine :grin:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I did a safari in Sri Lanka last year and we were eyeball to eyeball with elephants several times and charged 4 times (no it was not a rip off) . All entirely safe and amazing, you may be a lot closer than you imagine I got some great shots with a Sony compact but agree the Panasonic TZ range with the Leica lens are a great camera. We did find that the ride in the jeep is bumpy at times and handling a big camera or changing lenses may not be possible.


----------

